# Don't Know What to Tell You....



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

We fished Sabine three days in row. Thursday was a skunk....one half-hearted swipe at corkie. Friday was on of those trips of a lifetime...three limits plus of reds and thick trout (only one under 20"). Big shrimp everywhere and every fish was full to the brim with whiskers hanging out of their throats. Back yesterday and you would swear a fish had never been in that water...another zero. So for those who have asked me to let you know how the fishing is right now, I'm not ignoring you...I'm just not really sure what to tell you! It's a great time to make a fantastic trip....or get skunked?


----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm happy to hear that you going some decent trout. I've been several times recently and have found redfish but zero trout. I was beginning to think there were no trout in Sabine with the exception of the few catches being completed by Wade fisherman. 

I'm wondering if Big Lake is in similar shape. I know back in the early fall it was difficult there too. 

Maybe this is a sign of it turning around. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the report. I had been wondering if Sabine was too fresh right now. Glad ya'll had at least one great day.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Weirdest thing ever. One of the best days of quality fish I've ever experienced out of the blue.Here today, gone tomorrow. I know, that's why they call it "fishing", but this has just been crazy.


----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm sure all the fresh water will just make it worse, at least for trout. Toledo releasing millions of gallons.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah....those lakes have really changed Sabine's dynamics. Unlike the natural ebb and flow of nature, we'll have 300,000 acres (Rayburn and T-Bend) dropping 6" of fresh water a day into Sabine's 20,000 acres for the next three months. Considering Sabine's average depth of 6', that doesn't leaves much room for salt intrusion. Praying for drought seems contrary to nature too.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well at least right now it seems that way right. 

Nice job on the fish... well, ... at least that one day.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Be nice and put my worms in the mail. 😀


----------

